# تفاعلات البنزين



## يوسف الغريب (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*تفاعلات البنزين : 

· تفاعلات الاستبدال : 

نظرا لثبات البنزين العطري فان معظم تفاعلاته تتم بالاستبدال مع بقاء ترابط ذرات الكربون في حلقة البنزين كما هي وذلك مثل :
1- النترته (Nitration ) : 
وهي احلال مجموعة نيترو ( -NO2 ) محل ذرة هيدروجين في حلقة البنزين , وذلك عند تدفئة البنزين مع مخلوط من حمض النيتريك المركز وحمض الكبريتيك المركز الذي يستخدم كعامل حفاز فينتج نيتروبنزين .







2- السلفنه (Sulfonation ) : 
وهي احلال مجموعة السلفونيك ( -SO3H ) محل ذرة هيدروجين في حلقة البنزين .






3- الهلجنة (Halogenation ) : 
وهي احلال ذرة هالوجين او اكثر محل ذرة هيدروجين او اكثر في حلقة البنزين , ويتم ذلك بتفاعل الهالوجين مع البنزين في وجود عامل مساعد مثل الحديد او بروميد الحديد الثلاثي وبعيدا عن ضوء الشمس المباشر .






4- الالكلة (alkylation ) : 
وهي احلال مجموعة الكيل محل ذرة هيدروجين في البنزين . وذلك بتسخين البنزين مع هاليد الالكيل ( R-X ) حيث X عبارة عن ذرة هالوجين و R مجموعة الكيل تختلف باختلاف عدد ذرات الكربون , في وجود عامل مساعد AlCl3 . ويسمى هذا التفاعل بتفاعل فريدل كرافت (Friedel-Crafts alkylation ) .






وقد تحتوي R على مجموعة كربونيل فتسمى (Friedel-Crafts acylation ) 





· 1. في ضوء الشمس المباشر يتفاعل البنزين مع الكلور فيتكون سداسي كلورو الهكسان الحلقي ( الجامكسان ) والذي يستخدم كمبيد حشري , وهذا التفاعل يتم على خطوات .






2. يتفاعل البنزين مع الهيدروجين بالاضافة تحت ظروف خاصة ( في وجود عامل مساعد مثل البلاتين المجزأ عند 150° س ) ويتكون الهكسان الحلقي .



​


*


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (14 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الافاده
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا"على الموضوع العضوي الراقي لان حلقه البنزين في اغلب نواحي الحياه موجوده


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع مفيد دام التميز ........


----------

